# Overseed in the fall?



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Do any of you guys overseed your bermuda with perennial rye grass in the fall? Or do you enjoy the break that fall/winter provides?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Sometimes I want to give it a go, but the break from Nov-Feb is also nice...

I think Reelnut posted a picture of his Bermuda overseeded with PRG, looked great!


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

i've been interested in doing this but a break is nice. I'm sure the bermuda would take over quickly come spring but I don't want to have mixed grass types either.


----------



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm in the group of 'ready for a break' by the time late fall comes around. Green all winter looks good but that means I'd probably have to mow and I do enough of that already :lol: (don't get me wrong, I enjoy it during the 3 seasons I do it).


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

I'm thinking I want to try it this year. I have a smallish yard so mowing/edging/trimming takes maybe 45 mins if uninterrupted. Hell, I mowed 5 times last week because I want it looking it's best (the seed stalks stick out the next day) lol.

I don't need the break but 2 things make me hesitate: 1) Will mixing grass be a problem come spring if you're not mowing at .5"? and 2) Having fall/winter dormancy is how I justify the water bill.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

If you don't care for a break, I say go for it! I've done it. Just more work during the winter. If you don't like the upkeep then you just don't overseed again. As for the transition, there are many articles online. In my experience, the transition wasn't bad. I had i nice stand up until late may. I was mowing at 1" up until april, lowered to .75". Rye grass bounced right back. Maintained it until late may. At that point the Bermuda was greening up nicely so I scalped it to .5". It took it about 4 weeks to green up. I just fertilized it heavy to burn the remaining ryegrass and to give the Bermuda some food.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I don't like being cold so I don't want to have to worry with it in the winter. I am usually ready for a break anyway.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Advantages of rye grass overseed I found in this article.
Says It can be benificial in creating Macropores for hard compact soils. 
Of course this article refers to crop benefits not Lawn care.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Better link sorry

http://ryegrasscovercrop.com/benefits/


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Green Lawnger (or equivalent) is also an option. I think someone here has experience with it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I too have flirted with the idea of overseeding with rye grass but I want to wait until I get my lawn straight before attempting it. I figure between spraying it with a Celsius/Certainty mix and scalping should take care of most of it in the Spring. I've also thought about painting it too like someone else here


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Who is this someone that everyone keeps talking about? I've also contimplated the green paint before. Would love to hear someone's opinion


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I like to overseed in the fall with perennial ryegrass. Not for the anticipation of mowing all winter but for the few short weeks it looks awesome and the cool 
look come the next spring after the 2 feet of snow melts. Oh... And the quick green up in the spring.

Did I mention it stripes well and tolerates a low height of cut? If I didn't then.... Its nice that way.

I plan to overseed this fall as well.

I was not the guilty party who painted his lawn either. Although I would consider it. I'm vain.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I've used dye for several winters here in Texas. Both my wife and I like the look of the green instead of the hay-brown. As long as your paint it on pretty thick, I think it looks great.

Our sewer billing is based off of water usage (Winter Averaging) from Nov 1 - Feb 29 so I try to minimize all water usage during that time. Watering, trimming, and mowing rye isn't for me during the winter. It really will last all winter, and for the effort, I think it's great. I'm not interested in having the Bermuda try and compete with the rye for nutrients in the spring.

I have my wife hold a large piece of scrap cardboard along the sidewalk and landscape stone as I spray the edges, then I just fill in the rest easy enough. I'm going to try a TeeJet tip this year because I think the old brass tip I used doesn't give good coverage. In the end, buy a bit more than you think you'll need and you can always use the leftovers the following year. Good luck!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

A caveat on price would be square footage. If you are only doing a couple k, the dye will be great. If you have half an acre you want green, I think the rye would need some serious consideration based on price.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for outing yourself DFW and for all of the info! If you can dig some up would you mind posting pictures of it painted?


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

The paint sounds pretty sweet because I concur with DFW that keeping the sewer bill down is critical and I definitely don't want these other grassss competing with the big show come April. I could do the back, I just don't think I have the balls to paint my front yard green. I have to think it would be so obvious on St. Augustine.


----------



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

I was told that rye grass doesn't need as much water as Bermuda. I tried it once, it didn't work out. The green up was very sporadic. I seeded in November not knowing I was supposed to do it in September. I still have about 40-45 lbs left. Depending on how hot this Summer is, I might go for the rye again this year. The only reason why I don't want to do it, is because I don't want to look like a fool mowing in 35 degree weather.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> ...would you mind posting pictures of it painted?


Here's a couple old ones that I have access to back when I was using the rotary at a higher HOC.










This one is in the spring, after having been walked on and taken a winter's beating:










To me, it isn't perfect, but it sure beats the look of hay for five months.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Here is my lawn in 2014 when I overseeded perennial rye. This was from late April early May when Bermuda was coming in and it was the thickest turf I've ever had!!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I bet it would have stripped great if I had my striper back then!!!


----------

